# Eheim Gray Spray Bar



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Looking to buy the Eheim Gray Spray Bar for the 16/22 and want to know if any one knows how 
long is the spray bar ounce you connected every thing together?


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Comes with 3 4 1/4" sections, each section has 3/4" "insertion" part. Includes 1 3/4" end-cap and 1 L elbow 1" wide. In short, all 3 sections together assembled are 12 1/4" (Just measured my 16/22 set). Enjoy.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

So it's 12-1/4 inch long and the Extension comes with 2x=8-1/2
I would need 4x Extension to get close to 46-3/4 inches?
I'm trying to cover most of my rear of my tank of 60 inches
with my new Eheim 2262 filter .


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like you need a total of 11 "sections". You might reconsider your approach as I doubt that a single filter will have the power to push the water through all the holes.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

You don't think eheim 1262 900gph pump is enough to push water threw all those holes?


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

The pressure will drop as the water flows and sprays. Well before the end the spray flow will be reduced to a trickle at best.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

From my experience that should be plenty. I have the grey spraybar mounted on the left side glass with my ceramic diffuser below. I'm only running an Eheim 2215. Had this setup for 3 years without issue. Only the front piece of pipe has the holes for the spraybar. This prevents any issues with taller background plants.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

So does the spray bar needs to be on the side of the tank? 
Opposite side or the same side of the intake? Where would be the best placement?

Tank is a 110g tank 
60x18x24


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have it on the same side on the back about 5" from the left end. I actually changed the intake tube to black so it blends into my black background. You could see it a bit in the pic below.










Your tank is a foot bigger but with the more powerful filter it should be fine. Some go with two filters at either end for a 6 footer but I don't think it's necessary. I know I have good flow since I see plants swaying on the far side. Also when I pour liquid ferts like Flourish I can see the distribution.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

So if I place it on the same side of the intake blowing across would a power head on the other end create a good circulation blow it back at a lower level?


----------

